# non-functioning windshield washers?



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Regular Washer Fluid freezes really easily, especially when you go in for an oil change and they "top you off". It could be just some OEM crap that came with the car, or got topped off with. If it says "stands to -20*" that doesn't mean it will. The reservoir usually will be fine up to that, but the lines leading to the sprayers freeze much easier.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

States that rarely see freezing weather generally only have washer solvent with a bug softener mixed......freezes at 32f.

Dealers in those states fill the tank with that product......so if you operate in below freezing weather.....yep, it freezes.

Even if you added the -20 stuff......your tank holds approximatly one gallon so due to the intermix you still won't have maximum freeze protection.

The tank is inside the left front fender.....no engine heat migrates to that area......let the car sit in a above freezing area overnight.....if it then works, hold the button down and pump it out......start over with the -20 stuff.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never had any issues like this in the 20 months I've owned the car, temps down below 0F and sitting outside.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It sounds like frozen lines to me. I know even the stuff that the dealers and oil change places here in Iowa put in isn't good enough for the low temps we sometimes get. I always buy a jug of the -35 degree stuff and top off before my oil change so that I make sure I've got purely the good stuff in and not the stuff that's going to freeze on me. I've even had the -35 fluid freeze on me at about -15 or -20.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I had the same thing happen to mine when it got cold. The car had been on the lot since July. The alcohol in the windshield washer fluid, most likely had evaporated. I did top mine off with some fresh stuff. That seemed to solve the problem. I know the protection level is still very diluted, until I get more used up and filled with fresh fluid.


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

thanks everyone..terrific response; v. helpful


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, dealer top off for me in Cleveland was bad. Same goes for my moms truck when her dealer fills it. Rain X orange or the purple Windex seemed to be the best for winter conditions. Don't use the Rain X bottle that is intended to mix 4 oz with generic washer fluid with the Windex. It leaves a hazy film on the window for quite a bit.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I wonder if the freezing occurs first at the spray nozzles. Alcohol will evaporate from the open nozzle, also rain and or snow could enter the nozzle making it freeze quickly. The nozzles are subject to the coldest air without any protection from the engine compartment. I try to use the washers more frequently in cold weather to keep fresh fluid flowing thru the system.


----------

